# Seeking info on breeders?



## lchinitz (Jan 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience with or feelings about

Carolot, Karbit, Sunshine Acres, or Bay Rock? I'm looking for a klein/moyen puppy preferably in the midwest (driveable from Chicago). Any suggestions for reliable breeders would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am very familiar with Karbit and am usually quite impressed with what I see and what I hear. Karin tests and does a lot with her dogs.


----------

